# Code Help to Attach and Submit Photo



## KenEastep (Feb 2, 2010)

Can someone help me with the needed code to do the following:

I am trying to create a form for a visitor on my webpage to submit a photo. I need 4 fields: first name, last name, email address, and phone number. Then a field and button to attach a jpeg or gif photo and submit the whole thing to an email address. Can somebody help me with the code I need to use in my HTML?


----------

